# Norfolk Pine with Wood Boring Beetles



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

I purchased a few Norfolk Island Pine bowl turning blanks and have found one of them having a wood boring beetle infestation. I think it is a powderpost beetle based on the one I was able to see--small little buggers! --and I am looking for a way to eradicate them and save the blank. I wrote back to the place I ordered it and several other from and am currently waiting to hear back. This one blank is the only one I have found that has the issue. All others are fine. The blank is green and was sealed with wax prior to being shipped to me.

I have seen things like Borate and Isopropyl Alchohol as possible methods as well as heating in a convection oven, but am unsure as to the best route.

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!

Scott
AnkleBiter Woodworks


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Freeze 'em. You could heat it, but make sure it's wrapped so it doesn't try to dry quickly. It doesn't take a lot of heat, just enough to get an internal temp of 130F for a couple of hours, or so I've read. My only personal experience is with freezing and it has worked well.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Just so I understand: you use a regular freezer like the one on top of a refrigerator? I am assuming you wrap the wood in a plastic bag before you freeze it. Finally, how long do you leave the blank in the freezer? The dimensions on mine are roughly 6" diameter by 8" tall. It has been rough turned but still has about 66% of the original wood remaining.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have used an upright freezer for a week or two but I don't know how cold it is. I just read that 0 F for two weeks kills most borers in the south. Species that live up north may be more tolerant to cold but it's worth a try. Yes, I would wrap it just to be safe.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

OK. Will give it a try and see what happens. We don't have an upright freezer, but i can crank down the traditional over the fridge model we have. Hoepfully I can convince the wife to go for it. Here's hopein'!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Since a soak in alcohol is also used in drying turning blanks you could try that too. Leave it in the soak covered for a few days then let dry in a bag since it is rough turned and ready for that. Did you be sure to gather and burn the shavings and dust from that blank to prevent the spread of the bugs?


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I would try moth balls for a couple weeks. It seemed to have woprked fopr me opn one vase that had some mesquite borers.I haven't had any luck with freezing or alcohol.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The problem with powder post beetles and other insects is not the living adults, which can be killed, it's the eggs which will not be killed by cold. This is why wood is kiln dried, that process kills adults, larvae and eggs and it's the only way to do so. Get rid of that blank immediately. You don't want those bugs in your house or shop. They can invade all the wood in your shop or home, don't take the chance.


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> The problem with powder post beetles and other insects is not the living adults, which can be killed, it's the eggs which will not be killed by cold.


 That's right. And in some species the larvae cannot be killed by cold either.
I've never had any success with putting work in the freezer or any of those other tricks either. Personally, except perhaps for a few vulnerable species of bugs and then only at certain stages in their lives, I don't think they're effective at all.

I often turn pieces which have bug holes and other insect damage, as it can produce an interesting piece, but if there's live critters present, it goes in the woodstove ASAP.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

The wood stove is definitely an option.  I think what I will do is finish turning it and when the walls are much thinner than they are rough turned, the place I ordered the blank fro suggested soaking the wood in Bayer Advanced Carpenter Ant & Termite Killer Plus. With as well as this wood soaks up stuff when it is unfinished, I figured it is worth a shot. I got the blank bagged up at the moment to allow the wood to finish moving before I put it back on the lathe and finish. We'll see what happens. Thank everyone for the advice and suggestions. We shall see what happens--and the wood stove is not off the table yet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's a pretty good article. 
https://insects.tamu.edu/extension/publications/epubs/e-394.cfm


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like I will be sending this blank to the big fireplace in the sky after reading everything. Just is not worth the potential for getting those bug in the house. Thank you everyone for the advice. will :furious: the wood.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm curious about how big a risk this really is. Those of us who work with found wood bring home borers on a very regular basis. Even if there's no sign of activity, if it's been cut for any length of time or has been in your spalt pile then it most certainly has eggs on it. Even if I threw away every piece of wood with a grub hole I wouldn't be left with much. 

I realize it is theoretically possible but here's my question: How many of you have a first or second hand account of borers being introduced that way and actually infesting a structure? Maybe I'm underestimating the risk.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

I have been through wood eating bug infestations in houses and am not keen on having that at my home. It looks like it was confined to the one blank but it was not until after rough turning it did I find how bad it had gotten inside that blank. Less than a day after rough turning, the blank split into several large chunks all the way through. At that point, out it went.


----------

